
China plans to launch artificial moon bright enough to replace streetlights - goldenskye
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10-18/chinese-city-plans-to-launch-artificial-moon-by-2020/10392862
======
ddeck
Other ongoing discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18248230)

------
nakedrobot2
Goodbye stars.

I wonder what kind of dreadful ecological effects this will have on nocturnal
wildlife?

------
bshep
My first thoughts were that it sounds like the plot from a Bond movie, but
jokes aside, this may be a good thing, essentially ‘free’ lighting at night
for the area covered, i wonder how long it would take for the cost savings to
match the cost of the satellites

------
gmuslera
The full moon already have effects on our behaviour (and the one other
animals), a permanent and brighter one will make things worse.

Besides that, night illumination (depending on their wavelenghts) affects our
sleeping, that artificial moon will have a blue filter?

------
jfk13
I wonder what the impact will be on wildlife that depends on the hours of
darkness?

------
bitwize
This sounds disturbingly like a plot of supervillainy. We'll really be in the
shit when this thing goes live, only for U.S. intelligence (or maybe MI6?) to
discover that that's no moon -- it's a battle station!

------
JoshTko
Would be great if it works, could on net reduce emissions.

